# Mercury immernoch wie 2005



## sunnda (20. November 2009)

Hallo
da ich mein ( oder das von meiner Frau) Mercury verkaufen möchte 
würde mich intressieren, ob das Bergwerk Mercury von 2005 immernoch so gebaut wird.
danke und gruss


----------



## SLichti (20. November 2009)

@sunnda
Nein, leider nicht...

Die Rahmen kommen aus ?? (Weiß nicht woher), was nichts schlechtes heißen muß, aber Gewicht, Optik, Verabeitung sind nicht mehr vergleichbar...

Was hast Du denn für ein Mercury, das SL oder das "normale"??

rideOn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (21. November 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> @sunnda
> Nein, leider nicht...
> 
> Die Rahmen kommen aus ?? (Weiß nicht woher), was nichts schlechtes heißen muß, aber Gewicht, Optik, Verabeitung sind nicht mehr vergleichbar...
> ...



die kommen sicher aus taiwan und der vorteil gegenüber den alten ist, die halten dann auch


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. November 2009)

Also bisher 'hält' mein Bergwerk Mecury 'Normal' noch immer. Es hat kaum Kratzer auf dem hervorragenden, zähen Lack, machte bisher einige Kilometer mit und ist nach wie vor 'mein Liebling'. Nur mit der deutschen Scheibenbremse habe ich großen Ärger ...


----------



## papariese63 (6. Dezember 2009)

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/das ist die aktuelle website von Bergwerk


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

papariese63 schrieb:


> http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/das ist die aktuelle website von Bergwerk




aktuell kannst Du mal fett unterstreichen


----------



## papariese63 (6. Dezember 2009)

oder auch hier bei mir zubekommen


----------



## Nomercy (16. Dezember 2009)

Es ist wohl vorbei. 
Mein geliebtes Mercury aus 2003 geht jetzt, nach vielen, vielen Rennen und Alpencross', aufs Altenteil. 
Nutzte es noch zum gemäßigtem Training. 
RIP.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Dezember 2009)

papariese63 schrieb:


> oder auch hier bei mir zubekommen



na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück bei der Vermarktung


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Dezember 2009)

Nomercy schrieb:


> Es ist wohl vorbei.
> Mein geliebtes Mercury aus 2003 geht jetzt, nach vielen, vielen Rennen und Alpencross', aufs Altenteil.
> Nutzte es noch zum gemäßigtem Training.
> RIP.



Mensch Nomercy es war doch ne schöne Zeit....


----------



## chris84 (16. Dezember 2009)

Nomercy schrieb:


> Es ist wohl vorbei.
> Mein geliebtes Mercury aus 2003 geht jetzt, nach vielen, vielen Rennen und Alpencross', aufs Altenteil.
> Nutzte es noch zum gemäßigtem Training.
> RIP.


meins ist bereits in Rente... leider taugt es aber nur noch als Wandschmuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gepard (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich lasse mein Mercury Rohloff (noch alter Rahmen) mit fast keinen km drauf zum Klassiker werden


----------



## snapon (23. Dezember 2009)

meins ist auch noch fast neu


----------



## Gepard (23. Dezember 2009)

snapon schrieb:


> meins ist auch noch fast neu


Wie definierst Du "fast neu"? Aber woran erkennt man eigentl. den "neuen" Rahmen?


----------



## snapon (24. Dezember 2009)

fast neu bedeutet für mich soviel wie nie oder fast nie gefahren , keinerlei oder fast keine gebrauchsspuren und im wohnzimmer gelagert ! 

woran man richtige echte berwerkbikes von denen unterscheidet die jetz so von irgendjemand nachbruzzelt werden weis ich nicht , ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch völlig egal . vielleicht wissen das richtige bergwerkfans die sich mal so nen nichtpforzheimer angeschaut haben .


----------



## chris84 (24. Dezember 2009)

ein richtiger Bergwerker erkennt sofort ob es sich um ein Original handelt oder nicht 

der Nachbau ist ein 0-8-15-Taiwan-Rahmen....


----------



## Gepard (24. Dezember 2009)

Ok, so in etwa ist bei meinem auch der Zustand... 

@Chris: Haben die dann kein ovales Unterrohr mehr?
Mein Mercury ist von 2008, sollte also noch das "Originale" sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (24. Dezember 2009)

Gepard schrieb:


> Ok, so in etwa ist bei meinem auch der Zustand...
> 
> @Chris: Haben die dann kein ovales Unterrohr mehr?
> Mein Mercury ist von 2008, sollte also noch das "Originale" sein


nein, DAS ovale Bergwerk-Unterrohr gabs nur Made in Germany... die Taiwan-Dinger sind in alle Richtungen oval


----------



## raffic (7. Januar 2010)

Gepard schrieb:


> Wie definierst Du "fast neu"? Aber woran erkennt man eigentl. den "neuen" Rahmen?




Snapon fährt damit allerhöchstens mal mit zum Kiosk Bier holen. Aber nur bei über 20 Grad!!!


----------

